# Spirulina ONLY flakes - recommendations?



## jimbofish (Jan 5, 2010)

Can anyone tell me where to go to get some spirulina flakes? I have a mbuna only tank and would like to try some spirulina flakes. I would prefer NOT to spend $$$$$ for them, just in case the fish can't stand them. I'm looking for something that they will go crazy over, not leave alone.

I started out with some Red Zebra Stampede, which the fish from one breeder really loved. Then I got new fish (different breeder), and they wouldn't touch it. So I tried both Hikari Sinking Pellets (green/brown) and some Omega red pellets that have gone over ok, but not great.

I haven't really found much other than the cheaper stuff at my LFS. Right now I have a few mature fish, but the majority of them are small - 1.5" - 2".

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula sinking pellets 1mm.


----------



## ghostrebo (Jun 4, 2008)

O.S.I spirulina flakes
http://www.amazon.com/Ocean-Star-Intern ... 324&sr=8-6


----------



## tarpleyg (Jan 4, 2010)

I have been using NutraFin Max Spirulina flakes for my morning feeding and they seem to like it just fine. I picked it up at Petsmart.

Greg


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

For the spirulina I also use the OSI. It won't break the bank


----------



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

most local stores seem to carry a brand of spirulina and it usually isn't too expensive. Just don't buy a huge economy size that would last a few years.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I use the NLS pellets as well, they seem to really like them. I have the regular and the veggie pellets.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

A lot of high quality foods contain fair amounts of spirulina so in this case you won't have to supplement any further.
It is a very potent ingredient so I would suggest not to over feed.


----------



## vfc (Feb 13, 2007)

I suggest Omega One Super Veggie Flakes. The list kelp and spirulina as the number one and two ingredients. It is a better balance diet for your mbunas. Mine love it (so do all my fish).


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

jimbofish said:


> Can anyone tell me where to go to get some spirulina flakes? I have a mbuna only tank and would like to try some spirulina flakes. I would prefer NOT to spend $$$$$ for them, just in case the fish can't stand them. I'm looking for something that they will go crazy over, not leave alone.


I have never met a food Mbuna didn't go crazy over. Unless terribly overfed or otherwise ill, mbuna should swarm anything they can fit in their mouth, chew and swallow, regardless of what it is.

My personal favourite is Dainichi. The spirulina levels are not technically super high but their process is in my opinion second to none and the benefits are huge. Right now I'm using Fish Head 20% spirulina flake.

Anyways, as far as worrying your fish won't eat it, don't. If it's fish food, they'll eat it.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

I get alot of my foods from "Ken's Fish" online. Even to Canada shipping is fast and reasonable And have been 100% satisfied. Check the reviews section here and follow the link.


----------

